# 09 - Assignment - Water



## Dionysus

Done before, but not on front page now.  Water is always fun to shoot.  Be it waterfalls, rivers, water drops, rain, etc.


----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik

These assignments are the reason I joined this forum.  Here is my first submission.


----------



## KAikens318

LBoogieOnTheNik said:


> These assignments are the reason I joined this forum.  Here is my first submission.




This is absolutely gorgeous. I love the colors!


----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik

KAikens318 said:


> LBoogieOnTheNik said:
> 
> 
> 
> These assignments are the reason I joined this forum.  Here is my first submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous. I love the colors!
Click to expand...


Ah, thank you so much!  I was experimenting one night with water and that's what I came up with.  One of my friends is using it as his background on his PC.


----------



## lvcrtrs

With these "assignments", do we just reply right here with one of our photos?

And - LB, way cool shot, great colors and interest.


----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik

lvcrtrs said:


> With these "assignments", do we just reply right here with one of our photos?
> 
> And - LB, way cool shot, great colors and interest.



Yes.  We just reply with one of our photos but the photo has to be taken AFTER the date the assignment was created.

Click here for the rules.

Thanks so much for the compliment!


----------



## lvcrtrs

I will post separately regarding the highlight/shadow nightmare.

1. Water coming through tree base that has grown into boulders.
f4, 1/40, 200, 25mm, +.7, pattern meter, normal program






2. SPV2
f5.6, 1/320, 200, 92mm, +.7, Pattern meter, Normal Program






3. SPV1
f5.6, 1/250, 200, 85mm, +.7, center weighted meter, Normal Program


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## Younker

here is one of mine. Would have liked to be taller so I could capture more of the barn's reflection, but I like it.

http://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=91160013.jpg


----------



## JoeDif

Water playing a supporting role


----------



## Outrageous




----------



## SuperMom30

Beautiful shot!!! Love #2


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## NielsGade




----------



## Dcrymes84

Dionysus said:


>



That is a gorgeous photo... awesome shot i'll have my photo after  i make a hard decision.


----------



## Dcrymes84

ok i made a decision and here it is...


----------



## makenottake

I've got some water!


----------



## icassell

Ian


----------



## Timinator




----------



## Cameron2049




----------



## Dionysus




----------



## Soocom1

I took this shot after a hard rain in the Pecos Wilderness Outside of Pecos NM. on the 4th of July, 2009.

This is a shot I have waited for years to grab.   What wonderful timing. 


Canon 1Ds w/ Sigma 50mm 2.8..... Aproximatly 1.1 inches from the needle.


----------



## icassell

Here's one from Monument Valley, UT


----------



## mitsugirly

Here's a quick one of an attempt to do a little bit of a long exposure. I haven't had much of a chance to find actual running water around here.


----------



## scanner




----------



## Kenh

Here is my attempt at a water drop





I shot this in a deep blue color but thought it looked better in Black and White.


----------



## liltimmy1313

http://liltimmy1313.deviantart.com/art/The-Drop-94215223

Olddddd photo. Before I had the 50D...

http://liltimmy1313.deviantart.com/art/Fear-In-Disillusionment-123946014

I guess #2 is not really considered a water shot, ehh come on gimme a break.

Hey, I am having trouble making my images appear when using Insert Image...Little Help Here please and thanks??


----------



## choudhrysaab

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2


----------



## Chris Mccomas




----------



## Turbo




----------



## robertwsimpson

I liked the reflections in this one.


----------



## Bee Bee

here is my attempt taken this last saturday - poor weather conditions but great surf!


----------



## Giuseppe




----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

These are all beautiful shots! I like this assignment!


----------



## DiamondCactus




----------



## DiamondCactus

robertwsimpson said:


> I liked the reflections in this one.



Wow that is amazing.  Outstanding capture


----------



## robertwsimpson

thanks!  I have lots more from this location on my flickr if you're interested in seeing more.


----------



## Laura Gommans

Hey! I'm new to this so please be gentle


----------



## icassell

I don't think I posted this one before ...


----------



## johngpt

Laura Gommans said:


> Hey! I'm new to this so please be gentle



No worries Laura. These themed threads aren't really for comments/criticisms, but more for just throwing in images that fit the theme. You'll sometimes find comments made if a particular image is way cool or funny, but nothing like, 'Ian, you forgot to focus your camera!'

BTW, way cool image!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Laura Gommans said:
> 
> 
> 
> , but nothing like, 'Ian, you forgot to focus your camera!'
> 
> BTW, way cool image!
Click to expand...


----------



## johngpt

Couldn't resist. Was such the great set up!


----------



## icassell

...picks johngpt up and tosses him under the waterfall

... realizes why he never posted that one ...


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

... gets up sputtering from under the waterfall...

Great shots Ian!


----------



## icassell

Thanks, John!

... tosses johngpt a warm dry towel ...


----------



## icassell




----------



## thekyle

this picture only exists on facebook after i lost my hard dive, lesson learned


----------



## johngpt

Beautiful shot.

Tough lesson.


----------



## EleanorW

This is a picture I took the very first day I got my first DSLR... just a few months ago


----------



## GRODY

my first submission..


----------



## thekyle

i love those colors and highlights


----------



## javier

Great stuff folks. Well, I am not much of a water person, but here a few from me. I took these last month...Malibu beach, CA.
Pentax ME-F, Tokina 17mm wide angle, Fuji Velvia 50 slide film....

Took this one in the chops


----------



## johngpt

Gotta love the saturation of that velvia!

Javier, you're amazing in your eye for composition/framing. And daring in your positioning!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Gotta love the saturation of that velvia!
> 
> Javier, you're amazing in your eye for composition/framing. And daring in your positioning!



Thanks John, Coming from you these words mean allot to me ....Yes, I love that velvia saturated look allot as well. I am almost through another roll.


----------



## mishele

thekyle said:


> this picture only exists on facebook after i lost my hard dive, lesson learned


I love this shot!!! It helps that my fav. color is orange!! Good job!


----------



## RussJasper




----------



## robertwsimpson

that is awesome!

here is another:


----------



## big.tater

RussJasper said:


>


Very nice! I'm really in to  night photography right now. :thumbup:


----------



## big.tater




----------



## johngpt




----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## javier




----------



## hower610

Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## vandy1821

Hope you like.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## JLB




----------



## jnm

hower610 said:


> Santa Barbara, CA



i was going to say that this looks an awful lot like the wall outside the four seasons in santa barbara.  if it is the same wall we have a bunch of wedding and ttd shots from this same stretch.


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## Jantarek

Bash bish falls in mass






some pond in the middle of nowhere


----------



## icassell




----------



## jnm

my first water shot.  from about an hour ago.


----------



## johngpt

jnm, very cool!


----------



## jnm

thank you!


----------



## xantho




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## benlonghair

I like this one for the muted blues.






Sanderlings feeding at the edge of the water.


----------



## robertwsimpson

that last one is really good!!!


----------



## inTempus




----------



## benlonghair

robertwsimpson said:


> that last one is really good!!!



The sanderlings? Thanks! I like it a lot.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I think you're definitely getting the hang of this PP thing.  That picture is nice and sharp, and the colors are great.  I love the contrast between the warm tones of the sand and the cool tones of the water.


----------



## The Dane




----------



## johngpt

inTempus said:


>


When did you change your username?


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Ian, is that a strip of land between two areas of water?


----------



## icassell

There's actually a drop-off between it and the fishermen.


----------



## Cameron2049




----------



## javier




----------



## JayClark79

robertwsimpson said:


>


 
Rob this shot is nuts! How did you get that angle above a turtle?


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


There's water? Oh, wait, there it is. I had trouble getting past those legs! :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

Just remembered this one from last year.


----------



## robertwsimpson

JayClark79 said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob this shot is nuts! How did you get that angle above a turtle?
Click to expand...


thanks

the turtle was actually in a tank, so I just leaned over the rail and took it.  I'm sure it doesn't hurt that I'm 6'4"


----------



## Diana Rui

Shot this one today, enjoy.


----------



## johngpt

Diana Rui said:


> Shot this one today, enjoy.


I'm enjoying! 

Outstanding!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## txphotog




----------



## decado




----------



## Hammster

This is a hose at an RV dump station at a campground in the local mountains here in San Diego. Taken last year during winter (obviously).


----------



## grafxman

A young Jaguar discovers fish for the first time.

IMG_1167a.jpg photo - graphicsguy photos at pbase.com


----------



## grafxman

A young Jaguar discovers fish for the first time.

http://i.pbase.com/o2/97/931397/1/118259552.jOUsA7V4.IMG_1167a.jpg


----------



## grafxman

Hmm, I guess I need some guidance on how to post a pbase image. Anyone? Everyone?


----------



## robertwsimpson

like that!


----------



## grafxman

A young Jaguar discovers fish for the first time.


----------



## grafxman

Hello, what's your name?


----------



## grafxman

A cool kitty on a hot day.


----------



## hsmoscout

:mrgreen:


----------



## grafxman

Can anyone explain why some of my images show up and some don't?  At first I thought they were too big. I resized and recompressed them but two out of three still don't consistently display. I even got one of them down to 687 X 629 pixels and 101 KB and it still doesn't show up consistently. Another image (cool kitty) is 1358 X 905 pixels and 347 KB and, so far, it seems to show up consistently.


----------



## hsmoscout

grafxman said:


> Can anyone explain why some of my images show up and some don't?  At first I thought they were too big. I resized and recompressed them but two out of three still don't consistently display. I even got one of them down to 687 X 629 pixels and 101 KB and it still doesn't show up consistently. Another image (cool kitty) is 1358 X 905 pixels and 347 KB and, so far, it seems to show up consistently.


 What site are you getting the pics from?


----------



## FilmaTroy

Done with no tripod! i feel happy about this one!! but all previous posts are so good i dont stand a chance!! but this is my first assignment


----------



## johngpt

FilmaTroy said:


> Done with no tripod! i feel happy about this one!! but all previous posts are so good i dont stand a chance!! but this is my first assignment


Very beautiful FilmaTroy.

Are you thinking that this assignment thread is one of those that are a competition? It isn't. Unless of course things have changed while my attention was elsewhere. 

We're just posting images we've created, that fit the theme of the thread.


----------



## grafxman

hsmoscout said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why some of my images show up and some don't?  At first I thought they were too big. I resized and recompressed them but two out of three still don't consistently display. I even got one of them down to 687 X 629 pixels and 101 KB and it still doesn't show up consistently. Another image (cool kitty) is 1358 X 905 pixels and 347 KB and, so far, it seems to show up consistently.
> 
> 
> 
> What site are you getting the pics from?
Click to expand...


They are uploaded to pbase.

I uploaded the 2 that weren't showing up to flickr and they seem to be OK. If anyone can't see them please let me know.


----------



## decado

Just use photobucket, it works perfectly.


----------



## johngpt

grafxman said:


> I uploaded the 2 that weren't showing up to flickr and they seem to be OK. If anyone can't see them please let me know.


The flickr ones you posted seem fine. I know a few folks who are dissatisfied with the way flickr compresses their work. I haven't noticed adverse changes to my images when I upload to flickr. Maybe my aging eyes can't notice the degradation in quality.  

For me flickr is convenient, and I've developed a group of friends there from all over the world.


----------



## grafxman

johngpt said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded the 2 that weren't showing up to flickr and they seem to be OK. If anyone can't see them please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> The flickr ones you posted seem fine. I know a few folks who are dissatisfied with the way flickr compresses their work. I haven't noticed adverse changes to my images when I upload to flickr. Maybe my aging eyes can't notice the degradation in quality.
> 
> For me flickr is convenient, and I've developed a group of friends there from all over the world.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the feedback John. The images here are smaller than what I uploaded but seem OK otherwise.


----------



## benlonghair

EXIF


----------



## javier

A couple of boring water shots. Water is really not my thing.


----------



## spaanmum

decado said:


> Just use photobucket, it works perfectly.


I love these pictures. Great!!


----------



## icassell




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## FilmaTroy

went out and reshot one today  please let me know how it looks


----------



## johngpt

FilmaTroy said:


> went out and reshot one today  please let me know how it looks


I like that line of rocks leading to the wall.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Ian, that's actually a lovely shot!


----------



## icassell

Thanks, John.  We were out whale watching this week in the San Juan Islands at the Canadian/Washington border -- looking for Orca.  Didn't see any, but the water behind the boat caught my eye


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Thanks, John.  We were out whale watching this week in the San Juan Islands at the Canadian/Washington border -- looking for Orca.  Didn't see any, but the water behind the boat caught my eye


Good thing you said where you were. I was about to ask what part of Europe that was...


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## Jantarek




----------



## Hooker771

Well, it was vacation after all.




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4058405105_7bedb2f05e.jpg


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

I shot this specifically for this thread. I got as close as I could with the lens I had, reached out with my toes to get it squirting, and nothing. Unquenched.


----------



## tomblacklock




----------



## johngpt

Great shots Tom.


----------



## tomblacklock

thanks mate, the first one was in canada, but i think it looks a little soft and the second one was at princes club in london


----------



## jnm

2 panos from Thanksgiving


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## robertwsimpson

(handheld.  I'm quasi-proud of that.)


----------



## citjet

This is my favorite style of photography as Ive always been captivated by long exposures.


----------



## jensgt




----------



## jensgt

hower610 said:


> Santa Barbara, CA



Is that Butterfly Beach?  Montecito?  If so I love that beach...


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## Mom2Cohen

First time shooting with my new D90!


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Mom2Cohen said:


>



Lovely light and colors.



javier said:


>



Very selenium!


----------



## mishele

javier said:


>




Wow....love it!! Where did you take this?


----------



## Rommeo

SuperMom30 said:


> Beautiful shot!!! Love #2


Really amazing


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very selenium!
Click to expand...

Thanks John.


----------



## javier

mishele said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....love it!! Where did you take this?
Click to expand...


Thank you. I took that at the San Pedro Tide pools. I used my Pentax K20D with the Sigma 10-20mm lens.


----------



## javier




----------



## Cursedwind

First time posting image...


----------



## RauschPhotography

Better late than never! Mt. Rainier, September 2009


----------



## Whinnie

Not sure if this counts. Its water, but a little frozen


----------



## Hybrid Designz




----------



## Shadeofhisheart




----------



## CESTO




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Nick Melson




----------



## stockdogtta




----------



## johngpt

stockdogtta said:


>


Gorgeous ripples.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## stockdogtta

Thanks John...it was my first time doing drips and had a lot of fun doing them.


----------



## javier

and my favorite of that day.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


Hmm, now I want seafood...


----------



## MisplacedAngler

FilmaTroy said:


> went out and reshot one today please let me know how it looks


 
I think it's pretty cool.  Only thing I don't like is the blown out area above the flood gate.  Not much you can do about that with the original composition, but maybe editing afterwards.


----------



## anthonydamario




----------



## Rockern1

This was my first time trying this i think i did okay


----------



## Kenh

I like the second one......I would suggest that the next attempt you frame the image so the back of the pan (dish or whatever it is) is not in the image and move the flash to a different angle so it is not reflecting in the pool so much.


----------



## Rockern1

Kenh said:


> I like the second one......I would suggest that the next attempt you frame the image so the back of the pan (dish or whatever it is) is not in the image and move the flash to a different angle so it is not reflecting in the pool so much.




Im not sure how to frame it but ill try and i couldn't move the flash because i was using the built in one I don't have any other one


----------



## johngpt

I think that large droplet framed in the dark rim of the pan came out very well.


----------



## javier

_*Images made with my $5.00 dollar Ricoh SLR and 50F/2.0 sears lens using 99 cents film.  *_​


----------



## icassell




----------



## Natural_Disaster

#1





#2


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## decado

robertwsimpson said:


>


This is fantastic, I really like the clouds in it.


----------



## robertwsimpson

thanks!

The ocean was going nuts with like 6-8' seas.  In S. Florida, that pretty much never happens.


----------



## johngpt

robertwsimpson said:


> thanks!
> 
> The ocean was going nuts with like 6-8' seas.  In S. Florida, that pretty much never happens.


Except during the odd hurricane or so...


----------



## robertwsimpson

very true.  we haven't had one of those in years though!


----------



## j-digg

Just got my new 100mm Macro 2.8L  Soo happy, sorry for yet another water drop pic, hehe but I couldnt help myself..first attempts at droplets:


----------



## javier

j-digg said:


> Just got my new 100mm Macro 2.8L  Soo happy, sorry for yet another water drop pic, hehe but I couldnt help myself..first attempts at droplets:


Simply WOW!:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

prapple by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

daisy and droplets by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## tork




----------



## tork




----------



## icassell




----------



## mishele




----------



## tork

mishele said:


>



Wow....breathtaking beautiful


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^^^^^^Why thank you!!! :hug::


----------



## JenKat

I figure I'd throw one in here too. This was taken last year, right after a good summer rain.


----------



## johngpt

JenKat, that is _nice!!!_


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Water! I can't wait for summer!


----------



## johngpt

heavy rain today by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## JenKat

johngpt said:


> JenKat, that is _nice!!!_



Thanks! I love rain as it is, and when I went out after it stopped, and saw all the lilies covered in droplets, I couldn't resist.

Bitter: Looks like fun!


----------



## MayWood

its been a while.my dog after a bath.


----------



## spacefuzz

Water! Definately taken after 2009.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## JenKat

This one is REALLY old... Like from 2005 or something. But I thought it was funny, my attempt at editing a picture of my little sister to scare my mom...

The dam in the pic is very neat looking in the summer, and there's an old, unused bridge just downstream. Needless to say, I'm hitting this spot sometime after getting my new camera.


----------



## johngpt

We don't have a lot of free running water around here in the desert southwest. We rely a lot upon irrigation.







water in ditch by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx

Water, christmas paper and point and shoot with built-in flash.


----------



## Bynx

Water takes on any form and color.


----------



## mishele

JenKat said:


> This one is REALLY old... Like from 2005 or something. But I thought it was funny, my attempt at editing a picture of my little sister to scare my mom...
> 
> The dam in the pic is very neat looking in the summer, and there's an old, unused bridge just downstream. Needless to say, I'm hitting this spot sometime after getting my new camera.



Did it work?? Freak her out?? It did me!! I thought of The Shining!!!


----------



## JenKat

mishele said:


> Did it work?? Freak her out?? It did me!! I thought of The Shining!!!


 
Actually, it made her laugh more than anything.. I'm the oldest of four, and the two middle ones are boys.. So I always told her, you're either giving me a sister, or having twin girls. Lol. (I had really wanted a sister)

Thinking back, I'm glad there was only one Jolene. She's more than plenty.


----------



## johngpt

Bynx, those are so nicely accomplished!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## bradgodge4

nice collection


----------



## JHUP

Just got a Nex-3 last month, first "SLR" ive had.


----------



## Timoris

Canon SX200is
CHDK
1/64,000 sec
Tap running into sink






Water poured into Wine Goblet from 1.5 feet, Few drops remainning in pitcher.


----------



## Chels

Split exposure taken with a Diana Mini.




Crappy shot of a puddle.


----------



## Timoris

JenKat said:


> This one is REALLY old... Like from 2005 or something. But I thought it was funny, my attempt at editing a picture of my little sister to scare my mom...
> 
> The dam in the pic is very neat looking in the summer, and there's an old, unused bridge just downstream. Needless to say, I'm hitting this spot sometime after getting my new camera.



Oooooo. Ever trying using a Neutral Density filter, giving the water a cobwebbish look? If the children move, it would just enhance the surrealism.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Lonely stump by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## aerica76

LBoogieOnTheNik said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBoogieOnTheNik said:
> 
> 
> 
> These assignments are the reason I joined this forum.  Here is my first submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous. I love the colors!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thank you so much!  I was experimenting one night with water and that's what I came up with.  One of my friends is using it as his background on his PC.
Click to expand...

 
water? how did u do this(im new to this bought camera yesterday) i want to learn...


----------



## aerica76

i freaking loving  this ..... soooo pretty .. good eye


----------



## seaain.gray

Timoris said:


> Ever trying using a Neutral Density filter, giving the water a cobwebbish look? If the children move, it would just enhance the surrealism.


----------



## bottguardo

seaain.gray said:


> Timoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever trying using a Neutral Density filter, giving the water a cobwebbish look? If the children move, it would just enhance the surrealism.
Click to expand...

 


It's like you've painted one of my dreams.


----------



## seaain.gray




----------



## iamzedd

i love this thread about water. its so relaxing. keep it up guys!


----------



## OnTheWayDown




----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Wow, there's some great shots on here!

Just got my T2i a few weeks ago and was messing around at the beach. 




IMG_1220 by TwoTwoLeft, on Flickr

f22, 1/5, ISO100, +1EV, edited with Aperture


----------



## johngpt

TwoTwoLeft, you caught that perfectly.


----------



## Bynx

A glass of water from the freezer. Glass removed and lit from behind.


----------

